# 9/5/09 Swordfish Trip



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Left Sportsman's @ 6:30 pm headed for some swords. We were starting for the steps but Sirius Weather had a large cell right over this are and when lightning started showing we stopped short at the Elbow. Lines in and hydroglow out andthe drag starts screaming right away. Pull in a blackfin at about thirty pounds. Largest blackfin I have ever caught. Lines back in and the drift is horrible. Wind pushing us west/ Northwest at almost two knots and current ripping baits East/Southeast. There were tons of flyers in the lights, through six out of the cockpit. Storms finally diapered around the steps so we headed that way and fished only to catch shark after shark. Current and wind was so bad our 500' bait was probably only 100' deep. Finished trip without a sword, I think we had oneslashingthe deep bait once, but didn't find the hook. Talked to some guys at Sportsman's this afternoon and they brought in a hundred fifty pound yellow fin from the Elbow. If I were to head out trolling any time soon I would targetElbow area. Water was pretty clear and there was bait everywhere. While cleaning the boat this afternoon the Outta Line was cleaning there fish eating fresh tuna right off the cleaning table, talking about making a man jealous. They weighed in the big marlin, Congrats. Hope this helps and best of luck to all.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice report.Ever thought about investing in a Sea Anchor to deal with the drift issues?


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Please tell me what size sea anchor I need for a thirty-five foot crappy center console.

Yes, have used them in the past, but your "it's always right NOAA" was not calling for it to be that bad so we did not feel that we needed to bring it.

For those that have never used a sea anchor, they are very helpful in the situation that we were in last night. They keep the wind from pushing your boat and when the current is opposite from the wind, this is very helpful.

Tight Lines and Roll-Tide


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

Swordfishing and sea anchors dont go well together...


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the post. Even if you did not catch one this time. Your chances just went up for the next trip. We ran out just east of the steps saturday early am and the seas conditions stunk then also. Good on yall sticking it out. I too hate to roll like that at night. Next time 1-2's for you and swords jumping in the boat. Gene


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

What bodacious said Cat, sea anchors are a pain in the ass when you hook up to a fish. I always try to look at the sat. imaging to determine an area where the least amount of current is before going. Even with a sea anchor, if the current is strong your baits will be at sharp angle and hard to manage.


----------



## destincabo (Nov 4, 2007)

Have always used sea anchors when we have fished for swordies. But it is true, they can be a pain, but have always felt it gave us a better ride at night if the sea's picked up. Have had several interesting sword in the parachute stories too. The sea anchor can catch a pup sword pretty darn good when it swims into it LOL, and its really fun pulling the sea anchor in the dark to get the swordie out of it and re-deploy. Everyone has their own style and I'm sure they are all equally effective. Just my 2 cents.



Tight Lines


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Prefer not to use it when possible, but, if it's 3 or over, it does seem to keep you "bow up" better.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

This may sound bad, but when I'm swording I _*want *_the boat to rock. The more movement of the baits the better. With a sea anchor you lose a lot of that movement. They do have their place of course in rougher conditions but like Wade said I rather not use one if possible.

By the way, its good to see you back Wade. I'm glad you're doing better.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

My Contender drifts beam into the seas which sux when swording so I always use a sea anchor to keep bow into the current, for me the pluses out weigh the minuses. with a trip line it only takes a moment to bring in the anchor and I don't put it out too far.


----------



## destincabo (Nov 4, 2007)

Agreed there. We use a trip line and we can get the chute in a hurry if needed. It takes alot of skill to tuck a 50W under your arm, run, under the riggers, and up to the bow and go under the trip line and main line to the chute when a swordie runs for the bow (haha). Have always felt riding on the sea anchor keeps us in productive water longer, as it slows our drift. We also typically run a long/deep bait on a float/balloon, and that bait moves quite a bit with the wave action. Hoping to give the swordies a go this weekend in the spur. Has anyone dropped for any out there lately?


----------



## T (May 20, 2009)

Nice report...good job guys!:clap


----------

